# Started Levothyroxin, Any Tips or Watchout For Things?



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I just started taking thyroid meds, any tips etc? 

Eric.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Is it Hypo or Hyper? Mine is Hyperthyroid and I take 10m daily of Methimazole.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

If you're taking Levothyroxine, I'm assuming you have a hypothyroid condition that either consists of lower levels of T3 and/or T4 in your blood or a condition in which those two are at normal levels and your TSH levels are high. T3 and T4 are the active hormones that regulate temperature (among other things) and TSH is the hormone produced to signal the thyroid to pump out more.

In either case, the normal response is for doctors to put you on Levothyroxine which is a synthetic. It is very consistent in dosing. 

But, In my case, it resulted in me being continuously tired. My T3 and T4 levels were normal and I was asymptomatic, but my TSH was high. Anyway, I switched out to desiccated thyroid. That completely and almost immediately solved the problem of being tired. I have spoken to a number of people who have had similar negative experiences with Levo. If you have a similar experience, changing over might be an option. If Levo works for you, that's great. 
(I THINK Levo is T4, and it is turned into T3 in the body. Maybe my body wasn't very good at that. The desiccated thyroid contains both and I'm thinking that's why it worked better for me.)

On a slightly related and slightly interesting note. Reptiles and mammals (and about everything else) stores and gets energy from ATP which is produced in the Krebs Cycle.There is a little bit of heat produced, but not nearly enough to maintain body temperature like a mammal does. In mammals, there's a side "lobe" reaction that goes on in conjunction with the Krebs Cycle, the purpose of which is just to release heat. It's why we overheat when exercising. Cold blooded animals don't have this feature. This feature is mediated by Thyroid hormones which is why hypothyroidism can result in a tendency to get cold easily. Nature, not wanting to waste a perfectly good chemical uses thyroid hormones to mediate tadpole to frog development. If your tadpoles aren't doing well, give them some of your Levo!

I can't remember how much of this is true or stuff I've made up to sound smart. I might have been pretty drunk in college....it was over 40 years ago!


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

I take 100 mg of levo every morning. They tell me chemo destroyed my thyroid function. 
I don't really have any advice for you but MSU Alum post i find interesting. The levo has my levels where they are supposed to be but i haven't felt right since i begun taking it. I'm not really tired all the time, but can tell i just don't have the power i used to have on the bike, i have to work a lot harder to go as fast as i used to. It's damn near impossible for my to break old PR's without absolutely burying myself. 

I haven't seen an endocrinologist (oncologist prescribed my levo) but i think i will to explore other options.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

joeduda said:


> I haven't seen an endocrinologist (oncologist prescribed my levo) but i think i will to explore other options.


I think this is the key. We all have to be responsible for our own medical outcomes and sometimes that means pestering doctors until you get the outcome you want.

Just out of curiosity, is that 100 mg or 100 mcg of Levo?


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

MSU Alum said:


> Just out of curiosity, is that 100 mg or 100 mcg of Levo?


I'm not sure, i will look at it tonight and let you know. I have taken so many meds the past 3 years it is all a blur, but now i'm down to just this stuff and wishing i could dispose of it also.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

You have to see a specialist for sure! Although mine is the opposite, finding the right meds and dose is very important.

Last check up (3months ago) had my thyroid leveled for the first time in years.

Not sure if riding has made an impact, but I have been feeling much better.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Doc tested me and found out I'm Hypothyroid.
I'm only on 25mcg of the Levothyroxin right now. My thyroid function isn't totally defunct.
It hasn't been a problem in years, but I was once tested and have a minor arrhythmia. 
From what I'm reading, the Levo can agrivate heart rates, so my Dr. is apparently being very cautious. 
I'm already feeling better with more energy and wanting to sleep less. 
I was wanting to sleep and get up, then take a 4-6 hr "nap" about 5 hours after waking from my "normal" nighttime sleep. 
I was exhausted all day really, laying on the couch dozing off all the time. 
Super dry skin etc. 
I was also feeling cold in a 77deg home during summer, alternating with feeling hot when I shouldn't have. 
I'd look for sweatpants and a cotton tee in the house the last few months when it's 77 then I'd want to be nude and burning up.
I was starting to think my thermostat was conking out. LOL



I've only been taking it 3 days, but already I'm feeling better. I'm more awake than I have been in some time and I'm feeling much more energetic on rides around the neighborhood. 
Now I'm awake and bored as sin. I want to do "something" LOL

I'm wondering if the drowsiness can come later as the levels rise in my blood?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Ericmopar said:


> I'm wondering if the drowsiness can come later as the levels rise in my blood?


I doubt it. I think you're one of the people that do just fine on Levo.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

I do just fine on it. It's cheap and has little side effects for me.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

I take one 100mcg tablet each morning. The last time I complained to my doc about it she kinda blasted me with a be glad you're even alive ( which I am and she knows it, I think she was having a bad day). Going to get to a specialist, sorry to derail your thread OP. Let us know how you do with it. EDIT: I just read your post ericmopar, that is great that it's working for you so far, they started me on 50mcg then upped me to a 100 mcg, I never felt much difference, if anything I felt less energetic.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

I've noticed some inconsistencies in synthroid, not nearly as bad as when I tool the generic levothyroxine though. Keep an eye on your symptoms. If you're going through a spell when you got nothing for a climb, consider when you started your last refill. Watch big fluctuations in rides and be on the lookout for depression.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm at 137 mcg. Have been on Levo for about 20 years. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Very good article for those interested in Thyroid Disorders



> Problems with estrogen and testosterone, the body's main sex hormones, tend to attract widespread public interest. But we might all be better off paying more attention to a far more common endocrine disorder: abnormal levels of thyroid hormone. Thyroid disorders can affect a wide range of bodily functions and cause an array of confusing and often misdiagnosed symptoms.
> 
> Because the thyroid, a small gland in the neck behind the larynx, regulates energy production and metabolism throughout the body, including the heart, brain, skin, bowels and body temperature, too much or too little of its hormones can have a major impact on health and well-being.
> 
> ...


The comments from the article are also very helpful

sauce: https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/24/...bid=MC5&ad-keywords=IntlAudDev&subid1=TAFICVR


----------

